# Freemasonry



## PigPen (7 Sep 2006)

Are there any freemasons out there


----------



## sdimock (7 Sep 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what's the MOB?


----------



## PigPen (7 Sep 2006)

slang for Canadian Military.

I am hoping to talk to other masons who are in the military.


----------



## gaspasser (7 Sep 2006)

"slang for Canadian Military."
I've never heard of the CF being referred to as the MOB.
To answer the original question, there are lots of Masons in the CF.  Although, I'm not sure they will rise and be counted.
.


----------



## PigPen (7 Sep 2006)

I'm sure most will. in today's craft there is more of a acceptability to discuss these things. 

If there are any masons on this forum who do not wish to declare it here. Please feel free to email me to discuss a few things that will benefit us all 

cpdavenport@firehall.com

MM


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> "slang for Canadian Military."
> I've never heard of the CF being referred to as the MOB.



I actually had to look this up. It's a US term meaning Military Order of Battle.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2006)

PigPen said:
			
		

> Are there any freemasons out there



Why, where do your travels take you?

dileas

tess


----------



## Poppa (7 Sep 2006)

I was wondering how old your mother is?


----------



## PigPen (7 Sep 2006)

First off 211RadOp .... cool I never knew that. I have always referred to it as the mob and just thought it was slang


second off  the 48th regulator.

I am in the navy and in my first six year have been to 26 countries. That has indeed provided the opportunity to meet with other masons and the chance to begin friendships that still exist today.


----------



## PigPen (7 Sep 2006)

my mother is 24


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2006)

Mason eh?

Wasn't the answer I was looking for....maybe you want to _read my question again_.

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

PigPen said:
			
		

> my mother is 24


say again, over...


----------



## PigPen (7 Sep 2006)

mostly from east to west


----------



## sparker (7 Sep 2006)

When I was in the Navy we referred to the Navy and the military in general as
the mob. I believe it came form the term used after the second world war
when every one was de-mob-ilized. correct me if I am wrong.
RE: Freemasonry. Where did you first find it. :skull:


----------



## Screw (7 Sep 2006)

Ive heard it refered to that way by members of every element- not overly prevalent but out there none the less.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2006)

So you have visited the east, at one point then.

Just making sure you are on the level.  So you must then know how we are paid?

dileas

tess


----------



## PigPen (7 Sep 2006)

In my heart


----------



## paracowboy (7 Sep 2006)

1st: I have never heard the CF referred to as "the MOB"

2nd: this thread is getting dumb and going to get dumber. So, I'll lock it down before that happens. Any masons (should that be capitalized?) out there who want to contact the original poster, and carry on with your 'secret passwords' (or whatever the "mother" references and "east/west" thingies are) via pm, feel free to do so.

Kindest regards.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2006)

Remember the Pirates Para....PIRATES.... 

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2006)

PigPen said:
			
		

> Are there any freemasons out there



In future, there's ways to discuss this, without discussing portions of The Work in the open. 

PM


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2006)

Nothing was revealed....nothing was answered..

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Sep 2006)

I have decided to unlock this, for the sake of the Brothers on this site.

Maybe we can get a good thread going.

There will be no digs at all, and those on the level understand why.

And I will will Mod this thread.

All posters that have been hoodwinked, get on to this.

dileas

Until the tide flows...

tess


----------



## Shamrock (19 Sep 2006)

I have heard of impromptu Lodges being set up in discreet locations.


----------



## Trinity (19 Sep 2006)

I know a friend who joined.  He loves it a lot.

I'm quite interested myself.  When my life slows down
I would love to enquire.  They showed up to frosh week
at U of T when I was there.  

I can only assume it's similar to my fraternity, but people in Masonry
actually care and try to do things properly and help others out
in a brotherhood society... as opposed to fraternities which involves getting drunk, ignoring
the principles your fraternity was founded on and throwing keg parties.

edit... late post.. forgot to add words... words are important!


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Sep 2006)

I as well would be intrested in learning more.....

My historical studies have raised my intrest considerably but have never been able to ask about learning more directly from the source.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Sep 2006)

Gents,

This thread has been somewhat cleaned. The 48th regulator has reopened this thread for the purpose of discussing Freemasonry. If you wish to poke fun at something, or don't have a clue what your talking about, please do it somewhere else. If you have a legitimate question, about Freemasonry feel free to post it. It'll get answered, if it can. The 48th regulator would like to have some pertinent and viable discourse on the subject, please respect his wishes.

PM


----------



## Jaydub (19 Sep 2006)

I'm a Mason.  Just an Entered Apprentice for now, but going to do my fellowcraft in November.  I think it's one of the best decisions I've ever made.  I've never been made to feel more welcome anywhere else.

For anyone who has read "Freemasons for Dummies", I'm particularly interested in the Brethren at War section.  It includes amazing stories of fellowship during War that often extended beyond the lines of battle.


----------



## pronto (19 Sep 2006)

Wonder just how many here have a home lodge which started life as a military lodge? Mine came across with the Duke of Richmond's Regiment in the early 1800s


----------



## Devlin (19 Sep 2006)

My father-in-law is a Mason and has prompted me to get involved, though I must admit I really don't know a whole lot about it and what's involved. I have been doing some looking online, though I take what I read on the web with a grain of salt. I'd be interested in learning more if anyone wants to reply to this or PM me. 

If I'm going to get involved in something I like to go in armed with as much information as possible.


----------



## Jaydub (19 Sep 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> My father-in-law is a Mason and has prompted me to get involved, though I must admit I really don't know a whole lot about it and what's involved. I have been doing some looking online, though I take what I read on the web with a grain of salt. I'd be interested in learning more if anyone wants to reply to this or PM me.
> 
> If I'm going to get involved in something I like to go in armed with as much information as possible.



I would contact the Lodge in your area.  They usually have people designated to help seekers with more information.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Sep 2006)

All Lodges should have a program called 'Friend to Friend' where they will meet and discuss Freemasonry with anyone interested. Contact your local Lodge.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Sep 2006)

What I don't get is the disparity between the way masons in Europe and N America represent themselves.  My father was a mason for years, and I never knew til he was on his deathbed, same as two uncles.  If you didn't know the secret handshake, you never knew who was or wasn't.  Over here, it's rings, bumper stickers, T-shirts, fridge magnets, and license plates.  What gives?  Not trying to be funny, I'm really curious.


----------



## sparker (19 Sep 2006)

"What is a Freemason"

A Freemason is a member of the world's largest fraternal organization. He not only enjoys the
friendship and brotherhood of other Freemasons in his community, but also is welcomed by
Freemasons anywhere in the world.

A Freemason is a man of faith, who uses tools of moral and ethical principles to serve
mankiond. He binds himself to like-minded men in a brotherhood that transends all religious,
ethnic, social, cultural and educational differences.

A Freemason shows the aspirations and obligations of men of good will who seek to make
themselves better than they are - not better than others.

A Freemason is dedicated - he recognizes his responsibility for justice, truth, charity, honesty
and integrity. Freemasons work building their lives and character, just as a carpenter works at building a house.

A Freemason believes that there is such a thing as honour, and that a man has a responsibility
to act with honour in everything he does. A Freemason teaches that principle. He believes
that a life not founded on honour is hollow and empty - that a man that acts without honour
is less than a man.

A Freemason believes that it is not more blessed to give that to receive, it's also more
rewarding. He becomes involved with problems and needs of others because he knows it
gives each of us a good feeling to help, a feeling unlike any other.

A Freemason believes that every person should strive to be a good citizen and that he has a
moral duty to be true to the country in which he lives, for loyalty to one's country is essential.

These are some of the qualities that a Freemason strives to achieve, I'll post some more
when I have time.


----------



## sparker (19 Sep 2006)

correct my last to read "It is more blessed to give than receive." I must have
been thinking of that case of beer I am waiting for ;D


----------



## zanshin (19 Sep 2006)

Well, now this a timely thread to pop up.  I just bought a truck a couple of months ago and I've been delayed (read... lazy...) in putting a square and compass sticker on it.  I just did that about 5 minutes ago and then came in and logged on... only to find a masonic thread on army.ca!   ;D

Yeah!  A topic that I can speak on with some authority!   ;D

So, here's a nice clear, concise and short description of what Freemasonry is:


> "Freemasonry is one of the oldest secular fraternal societies . . .[it] is a society of men concerned with moral and spiritual values. Its members are taught it's precepts by a series of ritual dramas, which follow ancient forms and use stonemasons' customs and tools as allegorical guides."  -from United Grand Lodge of England (1984)



I wish I could be available to chat about this, but the next two weeks are an ex in Gagetown, followed by a 2-week course (also in Gagetown), then back to Pet for a day or two and then off to Wainwright for 6 weeks...

But, I'll look the topic up again when I get a chance.  I'd love to find out who the other masons are among us.  (It would be particularly interesting to find out if there will be enough of us going over in February to have a meeting over there.)  Nothing formal, but it would still be a hoot to hold the inaugural meeting of Khandahar Lodge #1!  

Actually, to get back to the original poster... you might want to check out (if you haven't already) the movie "The Man Who Would Be King" (1975) starring Sean Connery and Michael Caine.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073341/



> This adaptation of the famous short story by Rudyard Kipling tells the story of Daniel Dravot and Peachy Carnahan, two ex-soldiers in India when it was under British rule. They decide that the country is too small for them, so they head off to Kafiristan in order to become Kings in their own right. Kipling is seen as a character that was there at the beginning, and at the end of this glorious tale. - from IMDB.



Mark


----------



## Devlin (19 Sep 2006)

> Nothing formal, but it would still be a hoot to hold the inaugural meeting of Khandahar Lodge #1!



Now that would be something to see, admittedly I know next to nothing about freemasonry but even as an outsider that does seem like a neat idea.


----------



## Dragoon19 (19 Sep 2006)

Just a couple of points I did try to form a Lodge whilst I was deployed on Roto 1 this year. However like all things it proved to be a slip. There was very little support from my Grand Lodge, as much as they wanted to help they said it was outside of there mandate to form a Lodge outside of there jurisdiction. This I believe is the same for all Grand Lodges in Canada.
That being said I did get some help and good information from a Bro serving in Iraq, (which I still have if any one would like it).

It would be a good idea to start with a Masonic Club vise a Lodge and then build from there, also it takes longer than a tour to get things going so some forethought and planning would help.

As a side please visit the following like to an outstanding Masonic site and a good Bro who does a hell of a lot for all Bros serving overseas

http://gbp.net/rtj/

Have to go I have lodge in 2 hours, and my granny is is only 35


Fraternally
Dragoon 19 
POTS


----------



## Jaydub (20 Sep 2006)

Thanks for posting that Link, Dragoon.  What a great site!


----------



## Shamrock (20 Sep 2006)

About the bumper stickers, rings, lapel pins, etc.  As was explained to me, Freemasonry isn't a secret society, it's a society of secrets (based in and requiring Faith).  

I can think of one Rite who is extremely open about being Masons.  And to me, this clearly illustrates the philanthropic nature of the Masons.  

I went to the above link.  I found this badge to be very profound; it explains my understanding of the Masons.

Am I a Mason?  No (obviously).  Would I like to become a Mason?  Yer durn tootin.  The ones with whom I've spoken have all been intelligent, honest, open, friendly individuals -- quite contrary to the mystique the "Stonecutters" seem to have.  Most seem equally interested in learning and in teaching -- which, to me, places them over other fraternal societies.  If anything, it was like hanging around a bunch of several self-propelled brain teasers.  My only concerns about joining are the time and study requirements.  As a full time university student, would there be overwhelming burdens placed on my noodle?


----------



## LIKELY (20 Sep 2006)

My questions regard "Men of Faith"
-What faith?
-Is it faith as in Christianity...Jesus Christ, God(Jehovah), Holy Spirit?
If not...is it just faith in a higher power...non-descript...no-name?
- Are Muslims welcome? Buddhists?


----------



## Dragoon19 (20 Sep 2006)

Shamrock

Plse give me a PM, and you location within Canada. And I will endeavour to point you in the right direction

Dragoon 19


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Sep 2006)

Dragoon can you PM me aswell I am very intrested


----------



## sparker (20 Sep 2006)

Freemasonry is not a religion and makes no pretence to be one - but
it does, however, require that a man believe in a Supreme being.
MEN OF ALL FAITHS have become Freemasons because the principles 
Freemasonry espouses are compatible with the teachings of the recognized faiths
of the world. 

One of the unique features of Freemasonry is that no man is ever invited to become
a member. Freemasons are prohibited from the solicitation of new members. For
that reason, it is sometimes difficult for an interested person to discover how to approach the 
fraternity for membership.

It is easy, however to find out, Just contact a Freemason and ask him about Freemasonry.

And my granny is 183.


----------



## Dragoon19 (20 Sep 2006)

Sparker

Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## sparker (20 Sep 2006)

Enlightenment is so rewarding. If only I could stop hittting my head with that hammer ;D
Any Stories from the brethren here of how they found the craft. For me it was partly
predestined in the fact that most of my family have been travelling men for generations
and my own intense interest. My only regret is that I did not join when I was in the
Navy.


----------



## Vinny (20 Sep 2006)

;D  If someone asks if Freemasons control the world ... just smile and reply "not yet" 

seriously here is some Freemasonry links for all to see,  lots of infomation here and good links 

http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/grandlodge.html


----------



## zanshin (20 Sep 2006)

The Grand Lodge of New Brunswick has an excellent site featuring a wealth of information concerning Freemasonry...
http://www.glnb.ca

Within that site he has a great FAQ page...
http://www.glnb.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=112&Itemid=17

If you're looking for someone whom you can contact directly who is not only extremely well-versed in Freemasonry, but also is very adept at discussing the topic (since those two don't always go hand in hand...  : ) you can contact the webmaster, Bill Boone.  He's a good friend of mine and I highly recommend him as a point of contact for anyone interested in learning about the fraternity.  (Plus, the old fart is retired so he's got all the time in the world to talk to you!  ;D )  Tell him I said "hi" when you contact him.  (Oh, he's also got the credentials... he's currently the Deputy Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of New Brunswick.)

hope this helps (and I wish I had more time to stop and discuss...),

Mark Golder
PM Carleton #35

P.S.  I just took a quick look at the text from a talk I gave at a lodge across the province last year.  It's entitled "What Do Masons Do?"  Instead of dumping the whole thing on here, I've snipped out one part that stands by itself quite well.



> Freemasonry uses symbolism from geometry and architecture as metaphors for building a perfect man.  We refer to how the architect aspires to design the perfect building (using the square, compass, level, plumb, trowel, etc.) and then reapply those same instruments to the building of a perfect man (e.g. the square? Square your actions with the square of virtue… the trowel? Spread the cement of brotherly love and affection…)  I could go on and on with those because I love the beautiful meaning that they each have!  But instead, here’s a quote for you from a beautiful lecture, (from the second degree) entitled “The Letter G”.
> 
> “Tools and implements of architecture, symbols most expressive, have been selected by the fraternity to imprint on the mind wise and serious truths, and thus, through a succession of ages, are transmitted, unimpaired, the most excellent tenets of our institution.”
> 
> So, a new Mason plays the part of the central figure in 3 beautiful theatrical productions (plays if you will) put on (from memory) by the officers of the lodge.  During each of those 3 degrees he hears frequent allusion to the building of King Solomon’s temple.  As each tool is mentioned, it is metaphorically applied to the improvement of the individual man.



Hmm, that seems strange that I'm quoting myself...  Well, bear with me, I haven't got much time for fancy edits - I've got to get back to my course.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## pronto (20 Sep 2006)

_*(Plus, the old fart is retired so he's got all the time in the world to talk to you!   )  Tell him I said "hi" when you contact him.  (Oh, he's also got the credentials... he's currently the Deputy Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of New Brunswick.)*_

Cool - Our lodge had one of these too! Retired Masons are so neat, they've got time to memorise absolutely everything, and read more than anyone. Really fun guys to talk to. I think every lodge needs one.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2006)

Now this is the type of discussion I was looking for!



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> All Lodges should have a program called 'Friend to Friend' where they will meet and discuss Freemasonry with anyone interested. Contact your local Lodge.



Friend to Friend Video can be seen on-line here.

For those in Ontario who are interested.

Lodges in the GTA

And last but not least, those that like to mix ink with the level;

fy

tess


----------



## Dragoon19 (21 Sep 2006)

48th Regular

My ink is on that link - wonder which one?

Fraternally

Dragoon19
POTS


----------



## Trinity (21 Sep 2006)

Ok... serious question.

Say for people such as myself who have already sworn allegiance to 
another fraternity (during university)

Is there a populations/percentage of masons who also come from
a similar background of college/university fraternities of men and then
go on to join masonry?


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2006)

Yes,

We infact host a local University Fraternity to visit the Lodge, anually, with their members.

dileas


tess


----------



## Trinity (21 Sep 2006)

That's comforting

Because we all know that I am in a fraternity and I think such
organizations (when run properly) can do wonders for people and community.

And the part about believing in a higher power... well, I think we
all know I can pretty much attest to that  

I can't say that I'm not interested. Just need to sort out minor details
in my life before I can investigate/inquire further.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2006)

2B1ASK1

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Oct 2006)

Brethren,

I have listed some very interesting items that you would be proud to display at the next lodge night!

tess' trinket emporium

dileas

tess


----------



## Warvstar (7 Oct 2006)

I was wondering? Can you be Catholic and a mason? I read the Pope does not like Freemasonry.


----------



## R031button (7 Oct 2006)

I've had a very masonic week, firstly I found out just how masonic my Fraternity's ritual is, and then I ended up hanging out with my friend, who's a past miss internation for Jobe's Daughters, while she was hanging out iwht some younger masons. Then I end up finding this thread... weird week


----------



## pronto (7 Oct 2006)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> I was wondering? Can you be Catholic and a mason? I read the Pope does not like Freemasonry.


Absolutely. I am both - well - more lapsed in the former... There are lots of former papal bulls on some very very odd viewings of the craft by religious leaders... All crap. All based on false premises. In my lodge, there were many many catholics, and lutherans. If you have questions, just PM me (or Tess) , anytime. 

Pronto


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Oct 2006)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> I was wondering? Can you be Catholic and a mason? I read the Pope does not like Freemasonry.



I am both,

Yes due to the "Secret" nature of Masonry, Catholics are forbidden to join as per the vatican and various bull (as pronto pointed out).

meh, I attend mass and I go to lodge.  Call me a conundrum.

dileas

tess


----------



## Shamrock (7 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Call me a conundrum.



You sir are a...


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Oct 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> You sir are a...



No not Sir, I work for a living.

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2006)

Get in there brothers!

Beautiful pieces from a brother to another!

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (8 Oct 2006)

It's *EBAY.CA*   Army.ca


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2006)

oh fidle dee dee...

i can remember a man of the cloth shucking a few bobs....


dileas

tess


----------



## Jaydub (10 Oct 2006)

What does everyone prefer as far as concordant bodies go?

I'm interested in going the York Rite direction after I get my MM.


----------



## holmer (10 Oct 2006)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> I was wondering? Can you be Catholic and a mason? I read the Pope does not like Freemasonry.



First post.  ;D
I was raised as a Catholic and I am a mason as well.  Many Catholics join the Knights of Columbus.

And my granny is 614. :skull:


----------



## pronto (10 Oct 2006)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> What does everyone prefer as far as concordant bodies go?
> 
> I'm interested in going the York Rite direction after I get my MM.


Tough to say. Do a wee bit of research, and speak to some and then pick the one most suited to your sensibilities. Anyone who says theirs "is better" should be looked at a little askance.

Pronto


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2006)

holmer said:
			
		

> And my granny is 614. :skull:



My Grandmother is 47


----------



## Warvstar (11 Oct 2006)

I started doing some research and I think freemasonary is not suitable for Christians.. would anyone like to debate about this in another thread or via pm? I'm pretty sure I have some valid points, however I would love it if you could prove freemasonary as a good thing to me right now, considering its impact on the world.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Oct 2006)

Hunh?


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Oct 2006)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> I started doing some research and I think freemasonary is not suitable for Christians.. would anyone like to debate about this in another thread or via pm? I'm pretty sure I have some valid points, however I would love it if you could prove freemasonary as a good thing to me right now, considering its impact on the world.



Nope,

You obviously know absolutely nothing of what Masonry is about, and will use arguments based on peoples' musings from the internet.  By the way, most of those authors wear tinfoil hats.

dileas

tess


----------



## pronto (11 Oct 2006)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> would anyone like to debate about this in another thread or via pm? I'm pretty sure I have some valid points, however I would love it if you could prove Freemasonry as a good thing to me right now, considering its impact on the world.



O my...

I assume you mean debate as in: "a formal contest in which the affirmative and negative sides of a proposition are advocated by opposing speakers armed with logic and relatively equal information" 

Why would Tess or I, or anyone else, engage in a debate with someone who has neither the logic nor the equal information required. You state you have "started" doing some research, which we assume is internet-based. and that you are "pretty sure" you have some valid points. 

When you have completed research including discussing (NOT debating) with some masons, have read some books, seen both sides of the argument, and you are positive you have some valid points, by all means come ahead. I am sure we'd be happy to chat. I am personally not too interested in a mini flame-war (Lord - I just dated myself) on a topic with which I am VERY well acquainted and the other side isn't, while perhaps others have valid questions.

Pronto

PS: My tinfoil hat is not properly affixed, Tess... I am ready for orders from Gorgon the Magnificent... What's that you say? Vote NDP? Jack Layton for PM? freemasons rule the world and sacrifice children to their dark overlords? Tess should conduct a coup d'etat and replace Mike Bobbit?


----------



## zanshin (11 Oct 2006)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> What does everyone prefer as far as concordant bodies go?
> 
> I'm interested in going the York Rite direction after I get my MM.



If you're keen, interested and have enough time on your hands, then I'm sure you'll like either one (or, for that matter, both... since there's no restriction on going through both sets).  However, I would humbly suggest that you take your time and not rush into either one.  As a new mason??? (I'm guessing that - since you said "after I get my MM") ... there is always the potential to burn out quickly.  By doing too much too fast I've seen more than a few brethren burn out and say "man, it was fun in the beginning, but I can't keep putting this much time into Masonry!"  And then they drift away to other things.
I'm a strong believer that a new Master Mason should chew on that degree for quite awhile.  Maybe learn a lecture (or two... or three  ;D), write an essay?  I dunno, but the important part is that you take your time and not expose yourself to everything at once.  Keep the interest and fire alive in yourself over the long haul and you'll do yourself (and the craft) a great service.

Now that I've read over my reply I need to add two closing points:
1) don't take this as me saying "don't join a concordant body".  Nope, not at all.  If you're keen, go for it...   and,
2) never underestimate the value of stopping to learn a lecture.  There is a pile of Masonic information to be gleaned from taking the time to learn (and deliver really well) one of the many fine lectures in the EA, FC and MM degrees.

Mark


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Oct 2006)

pronto said:
			
		

> PS: My tinfoil hat is not properly affixed, Tess... I am ready for orders from Gorgon the Magnificent... What's that you say? Vote NDP? Jack Layton for PM? freemasons rule the world and sacrifice children to their dark overlords? Tess should conduct a coup d'etat and replace Mike Bobbit?



See now you are talking!  I was actually talking about warvstar's investigative sources....

dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (11 Oct 2006)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> I started doing some research and I think freemasonary is not suitable for Christians.. would anyone like to debate about this in another thread or via pm? I'm pretty sure I have some valid points, however I would love it if you could prove freemasonary as a good thing to me right now, considering its impact on the world.



OK brethren, let's look at this from the glass half full perspective...  We have a young man who has questions about Freemasonry and wants to learn more.  We also have a forum in which to teach.  So Warvstar, I propose that you start asking questions.  Prehaps a new thread entitled "Questions and Answers about Freemasonry" or something like that.  Limit yourself to one question/item at a time and we'll discuss that one.
However, prior to starting that thread, you need to ask yourself "am I willing to discuss Freemasonry openly and, more importantly, am I willing to accept credible evidence to dissuade me from thinking ill of the Masonic fraternity?"  I have to add that caveat because, over the years, I (and I'm sure many, if not all of the brethren here) have had to endure mind-numbing "conversations" with folks who've had their mind made up that Masons were negative, evil, subversive <fill in a whack of nasty adjectives here>.  No amount of calm, well-supported explanations were able to penetrate their up-armoured skulls...  :
Also, I've spoken with "detractors" (for want of a better word) who've said "Oh, I learned this bad thing or that bad thing about Masons from Joe and he's a Masonic (sic)!"  Well, unfortunately, Joe (well-meaning though he is) didn't really have a clue what he was talking about.  So, when cross-examined by the detractor he was only able to come up with "Um, but, I dunno... It seems like a nice bunch of guys.  But hey Mr. Detractor, I don't understand what you're saying about Freemasonry but you seem nice and we've been friends for years so I'll be polite and agree with you."
So, if you're open, friendly and willing to discuss, then I'm game for a new thread on it.  One last point, to prepare you for that discussion (and maybe to answer alot of your questions before you post them) I suggest that you go to the Grand Lodge of New Brunswick website.  There is a wealth of info there.  I've quoted the link earlier in this thread, but here it is again for you...
http://www.glnb.ca/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 

cheers,
Mark


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Oct 2006)

Let's keep all questions on to this thread.

As I have stated, with some tongue and cheek, he proposes to prove to us that Masonry is anti Christian.

That statement in itself is incorrect.  Those that are part of the order would know that, and to debate with him would be unfair, as pronto stated.  Why, well we know both sides of the story, warvstar knows one, and assumes knows the other with his readings from his investigations.

If he wishes to ask questions to further his studies, then we will use this thread.  If he wishes to debate the anti Christian stance as a figure of authority on the subject, then I wish no part of it here, unless he can prove his credentials on his theory.

This will not turn into a debate about theology, with references to wilkpedia.

dileas

tess


----------



## Warvstar (11 Oct 2006)

I'm sorry, I'm not a crazy fat paranoid guy reading wiki pages.

What I'm saying is that from what I have read(Mason books that got exposed to public and a video of a 1988 debate on video between a EX worshipful master(against masonary) and a 33rd dgre mason(for masonary)) both my sources appear credible and both state that masonary is anti Christian, at dgre 7 apparently they name the grand architect a anti Christian name combining some idols names.

I don't have much time to talk about this right now, I'm just about to goto class. I will provide my sources when I get off of school, please discredit them, Thanks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

Alrighty then if we must....



			
				Warvstar said:
			
		

> I started doing some research and I think freemasonary is not suitable for Christians..



Some research and you think.



			
				Warvstar said:
			
		

> would anyone like to debate about this in another thread or via pm?



So based on some Some research  and what you think, you now want to debate;

Debate definition

Huh, lets split some hairs, and get down to what you really want to do, now we know what debating really means.



			
				Warvstar said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I have some valid points, however I would love it if you could prove freemasonry as a good thing to me right now, considering its impact on the world.



Right, after reading some things, and thinking you have understood the concept, You would _love the challenge _ of proving _You_ wrong, _not _ the theories that you have read.



			
				Warvstar said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I'm not a crazy fat paranoid guy reading wiki pages.
> 
> What I'm saying is that from what I have read(Mason books that got exposed to public and a video of a 1988 debate on video between a EX worshipful master(against masonary) and a 33rd dgre mason(for masonary)) both my sources appear credible and both state that masonary is anti Christian, at dgre 7 apparently they name the grand architect a anti Christian name combining some idols names.
> 
> I don't have much time to talk about this right now, I'm just about to goto class. I will provide my sources when I get off of school, please discredit them, Thanks.



So,

You do not have time to talk about things, due to your busy schedule, however, you would _love _ for us to set time aside to _prove your opinion wrong_.  An opinion based on a video of some sources that "appear credible".

Here I won't bother discrediting the sources, I will discredit the poster who feels like trolling for an argument.

Trundle off to class and learn that to be on the level, you must have integrity.  This is what Masonry is about.  We hold no secrets, like you present on this thread, on some sort of crusade to usurp our beliefs.

If you claim to be a Christian then you would understand brotherly love, relief, and truth.  None of these virtues have been displayed with your hit and run posts.

There is my debate Warvstar, and that is as much as you deserve, consider yourself lucky in the lesson served up to you.

dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

Ah Warvstar, when I read your first questioning post I truly thought "here's a young man with some questions".  He's looking to learn about Freemasonry and he's found a spot where there are some masons willing to talk/teach.  I didn't realize that you were firmly in the Mason = Anti Christian camp.

Let me tell you a story and see if it helps your understanding of how people can twist the definition of "Anti Christian" to mean whatever they want it to mean.  BTW, what is "Anti Christian" anyway?  Nevermind...

So, sometime in the late nineties I saw an acquaintance of mine go through his degrees and began attending lodge.  He was never a very active participant but he came from time to time.  He moved away and we didn't see each other for some time.  After a number of years we met up again and eventually the topic of lodge came up.  He explained that he had quit the fraternity because he found that it didn't have the right values for him.  When I asked he explained that he had discovered, to his horror, that the lodge allowed Jews! and Muslims! and gays! and blacks!  He couldn't believe that he had been tricked into joining something that was so horribly anti Christian!  I knew at that point that he was so close-minded about the world that I didn't even bother explaining to him that Freemasonry isn't a religion.  It's a fraternity that, among other nice things, strongly supports a brother's own free choice of religion.  Since our fraternity is all about making good men better... one of the ways we define "making him better" is by admonishing him to attend his church, synagogue, mosque, etc. more often.

So, no, my open, honest, loving, kind, faithful, charitable and virtuous fraternity is not "anti Christian".  However, and this is something you have got to understand - it is also not pro Christian any more than it is pro Judaism or pro Islam.  I'll say it again another way... Freemasonry has no bias toward any of these religions. one way or the other.

I think that some confusion arises from one of the 3 requirements we make of every man before he can be considered for membership.  They are:  21 yrs of age (this varies slightly from province/state to province/state, but by and large it's 21), you must believe in God and you must ask to join (i.e. no solicitation of members allowed).  The one that people get confused with (and I think that was the case with the guy in my example above) is the "believe in God".  I think people walk in thinking that the definition of God that we work with is either the Christian definition (and therefore they say "hey, what are you doing letting Jews in!!!") or some made up Masonic God (which stirs up the whole anti Christian thing again).  So, let me confirm that for you.  When we say "do you believe in God?" we're not steering you in any direction.  You keep your own definition of God.  It's your faith and it's what makes you you.  Once you're a Mason, we'll be reminding you from time to time that "Hey, you should go to your house of worship and practice your faith!"

Mark


----------



## Warvstar (12 Oct 2006)

I don't think Freemasonry is wrong, I was considering joining it, however I wanted to debunk some myths I heard about it first.

First thank you Tess for responding, however I think in my haste I presented my message wrong.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Some research and you think.



Yes, I have made no hard conclusion that masonry is wrong, I *think* that it is wrong.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> So based on some Some research  and what you think, you now want to debate;



I guess I used the wrong word, I meant I would like you to clarify some things for me if you would be so kind.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Right, after reading some things, and thinking you have understood the concept, You would _love the challenge _ of proving _You_ wrong, _not _ the theories that you have read.



I would prefer if you proved my sources to be false, sorry if that wasn't clear.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> You do not have time to talk about things, due to your busy schedule, however, you would _love _ for us to set time aside to _prove your opinion wrong_.  An opinion based on a video of some sources that "appear credible".



I would love for you to explain(prove if possible) to me why the video is wrong.
If you have the Patience and would be so kind, I would like you and anyone else willing to check this video
http://www.ankerberg.org/TV/ankjasrm-masons-wmv.html



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> If you claim to be a Christian then you would understand brotherly love, relief, and truth.  None of these virtues have been displayed with your hit and run posts.



I understand Love, Relief and Truth, I'm not sure where I used the opposite in my last post.
Thank you for taking the time to help me with this.


----------



## Shamrock (12 Oct 2006)

In a nutshell?

Consider the source.  Consider the presenter's bias. Consider what the presenter isn't showing you.  Consider the context.  Consider what the presenter just doesn't know.  Consider what the presenter doesn't want you to know.  

Ya know, think on your own.  Come up with valid and well formed opinions, present them in a logical and clear argument and expect debate that may result in debunking your opinions.  Right now, seems you've heard some people say some things that you have no frame of reference to and found a video from a televangelist.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

Now this is the direction we should be going!  

Thanks Warvstar you have some very good questions, as zanshin pointed, it just a matter of how you frame them.  I did not know what you were trying to acheive.

Let's all have a good discussion, as this is exactly what this thread was for.

right on boys.

dileas

tess


----------



## GO!!! (12 Oct 2006)

For those seeking more info on masonry, and prefer the internet as their vehicle of choice, this is the website of "central authority" for freemasonry.

http://www.grandlodge-england.org/


----------



## holmer (12 Oct 2006)

Personally, Freemasonry is not remotely a religion to me.  It is a way of life.  I do not ever feel like I am going to church while conducting lodge business.  I tell non-masons that the lodge is very similar to other service clubs such as the Optimistic Club or the Lions Club.  We discuss community activities and how we can help/donate.  We talk about donating blood to blood donor clinics.  We talk about volunteering at soup kitchens and community care programs and many other things.  And at the end of every lodge meeting, we have a meal and a few drinks...just like the Optimist Club my father-in-law is a member at.  Sounds pretty scary doesn't it?  But at the end of every meeting, I always ask myself what I can do to make me a better person in my life and those around me.


Cheers,


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Oct 2006)

Clubs or associations such as the Freemasons (stone cutters?  ), Knights of Columbus, etc, even fraternities haven't really appealed to me, certainly not because of any religious or non-religious overtones.  Now, if they had a "No Homers Club" in town, I may feel differently about joining, but with familial commitments, etc, I don't really know if I have the time to devote to any club outside of the home.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

von Grognard said:
			
		

> Clubs or associations such as the Freemasons (stone cutters?  ), Knights of Columbus, etc, even fraternities haven't really appealed to me, certainly not because of any religious or non-religious overtones.  Now, if they had a "No Homers Club" in town, I may feel differently about joining, but with familial commitments, etc, I don't really know if I have the time to devote to any club outside of the home.



Right.....

Do or die for the VRI, never passs a fault and paint that rock before Pardebuurgh day... 

dileas

tess


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Oct 2006)

;D
"I've never met a rock I didn't want to paint" should be my motto


----------



## pronto (12 Oct 2006)

von Grognard said:
			
		

> Clubs or associations such as the Freemasons (stone cutters?  ), Knights of Columbus, etc, even fraternities haven't really appealed to me, certainly not because of any religious or non-religious overtones.  Now, if they had a "No Homers Club" in town, I may feel differently about joining, but with familial commitments, etc, I don't really know if I have the time to devote to any club outside of the home.



Common concern, VonG. The amount of time they require is really up to you. You can choose to take your time in advancing, you can choose to take your time in moving through the various "positions" within the lodge. I had a friend join and it took him 20 years to make any real progress through the chairs. He had little ones at home, and we all understood. We were just happy to have a new member of the brotherhood to talk to and with whom to enjoy some fellowship, once a month.

Pronto

PS: The "no Homers Club in Ottawa meets every second Tuesday of the month. Remember - you are allowed ONE Homer, that's all! ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

Family,
Work,
Lodge.

dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

Although the exact wording may be different in different jurisdictions (province/state)...

Prior to having a candidate "repeat after me" their obligation in each degree, we say to them "this obligation however, will NOT improperly affect the duties which you owe to God, your country, your neighbour or yourself.  With this assurance, are you willing to receive it?"

If someone ever said "No" then I'd be obliged to stop the degree and have the candidate retire from the lodge without continuing.  Now, in reality, I'd break from the wording of the ritual and have a brief discussion with the candidate regarding his refusal to place God, his country, his neighbour and himself before the Lodge obligation he was about to take.  Ultimately, if he said "Nope, I'm going to place the lodge higher than my religion, country, etc." then I would have to officially have to stop the degree and have him leave.  (We would follow that up with further discussions, of course.)

Mark


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

holmer said:
			
		

> Personally, Freemasonry is not remotely a religion to me.  It is a way of life.  I do not ever feel like I am going to church while conducting lodge business.  I tell non-masons that the lodge is very similar to other service clubs such as the Optimistic Club or the Lions Club.  We discuss community activities and how we can help/donate.  We talk about donating blood to blood donor clinics.  We talk about volunteering at soup kitchens and community care programs and many other things.  And at the end of every lodge meeting, we have a meal and a few drinks...just like the Optimist Club my father-in-law is a member at.  Sounds pretty scary doesn't it?  But at the end of every meeting, I always ask myself what I can do to make me a better person in my life and those around me.



Hey Holmer,
I like everything you're saying except, if you'll indulge me, there's one point that I think needs tweakin'.  It's when you mention the "service club" part.  Now, don't take me the wrong way.  We do alot of good community stuff and that's absolutely wonderful - no doubt about it.  Far more stuff than the average citizen realizes (especially when you add in the amazing work done by our concordant bodies not the least of which is the Shrine).  It's just that we're misleading people when we present ourselves as a service club.  Again, please, do not take this as negative toward the "service" stuff we do - or any other service club for that matter...  Service clubs are amazing places for people to meet and better their community.  Absolutely.

However, in Freemasonry - before all the other things that we are - we must remember that first and foremost we are the pre-eminent fraternity in the world dedicated to taking in good men and making them better.  (If you're reading this and want to jump up and say "no way!  Club XYZ is better at baking cookies, or building hockey rinks or supporting orphans in Kalamazoo!" then I need you to stop and take it the way I specifically intend it to be taken - altogether in one phrase.  We are the;
- pre-eminent,
- fraternity,
- making good men better.

To this end, we use a diverse set of stonemason's tools as allegorical tools to build a better man (the plumb - to walk upright in all your dealings, the square - to square your actions, the level, etc.)  No other group or association provides a man with that amazing history and foundation.  Freemasonry has such a long, proud tradition of teaching men to be better fathers, brothers, sons, uncles, workers, leaders, followers, church-goers, synagogue-goes, mosque-goers... (what did I miss? ... oh, soldiers, sailors, airmen...  and on and on.)  It's all about making good men better.  Then, and only then, do we carry on with some service stuff.

I know to some people this may seem like a small distinction (service club vs. ancient fraternity dedicated to making men better at everything they do)... but it isn't a small thing.  It's a major, major difference that sets us apart.  Again, Holmer, I support what you're saying about the service stuff.  I just needed to make that distinction for any gentlemen out there wondering "hmm, why would I choose Freemasonry over any other group?"  If that guy wants to go with service stuff, he can certainly join us or any other of the many fine groups out there.  But, if he wants the one thing that makes us special, then he needs to know that that's what we do.

fraternally and respectfully,
Mark


----------



## pronto (12 Oct 2006)

Zanshin: Very, very well put!

May I quote you sometime?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Oct 2006)

You don't even have to profess a belief in God. Simply a belief in a Supreme Being, whichever one you choose. A simple belief that there is a greater power at work is the requirement for that portion.


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You don't even have to profess a belief in God. Simply a belief in a Supreme Being, whichever one you choose. A simple belief that there is a greater power at work is the requirement for that portion.



Yep, agreed.  When I was writing that, I considered expounding on that point but... as you can see... I tend to um... give the long version of things as it is...  :

So, now I'll give the long version.  Freemasonry does not require that you believe in God (as per Christianity).  The actual requirement is that you believe in a _single_ supreme being.  I stress the single since things get confusing with polytheistic religions (such as Hinduism since they have multiple Gods).  Freemasonry teaches you to go back to your church (or mosque, etc) and worship your God.  The common title we use for that supreme being is the Great Architect of the Universe (once again, using the building an edifice analogy).

As an interesting aside for any interested not-yet-Masons out there... that Great Architect of the Universe title was twisted years ago by Anti-Masonic folks.  The acronym for Great Architect of the Universe is G.A.O.T.U., (which was written down in various books over the years).  Well!  Mercy me!  Those evil Masonics are worshipin' some evil beast demon called GAOTU!   >  Run for the hills!  Hide the virgins!

Sigh...

Mark


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

pronto said:
			
		

> May I quote you sometime?



Why certainly!  You're both a brother and a gunner so... absolutely!   ;D


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

I'm not sure if this should be a separate thread or not...

I'd like to start gathering a list of names of brethren who're headed over on roto 3.  Anyone else on army.ca fit that description?  Or... anyone here know someone, who knows a guy, who met a feller, who wears one of them weird rings and is going in Feb?  If so, let's start gathering names (if interested of course).  And, of course, for opsec, the list/names wouldn't be posted.  We could email/PM them.

I'd like to have some sort of a meeting when we're over there (again, a gazillion stars have to line up just so... but, everything starts somewhere...)

Note* I've only got this week and next here in Pet and then I'm off to CMTC for 6 weeks so I'll take whatever help is offered in co-ordinating whilst I'm away blowing up dirt.

thanks,
Mark


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Oct 2006)

Make sure it's just a 'meeting'. Don't forget, you can't do the 'full show' without a duly signed and issued warrant from a jurisdictional authority, which is a requirement for opening. The hurdles for obtaining one of these are many and time consuming (think years)

At one time, these were issued to military travelling lodges, and kept in a small chest with everything else required to hold a 'meeting'. Some of these travelling lodges became the basis for permanent Lodges in North America when the soldiers decided not to repatriate to the country of their origin.


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

Well actually, the warrant doesn't happen first.  You start with dispensation from the Grand Lodge.  In this case it would be the Grand Lodge of New Brunswick as it will be the 2RCR BG based out of Gagetown heading to a country which does not currently have a Grand Lodge.  To get that, you need not only a significant group of interested masons to attend the lodge but also high level interest and sponsorship from within the Grand Lodge.  From there you hold your initial meetings for a pre-determined period after which you can then apply to have Lodge formed and a charter issued.

No no... not that I've researched it or anything...  ;D

But, seriously though.  that's neither here nor there... I'm just looking to start with an informal get together.  If it grows into something big, then cool.  (But, we've only got 6 months to work with and when you look at the operational tempo that we're expecting in theatre, I doubt I'll in KAF very often anyway.)  I'd be happy with one gathering at Timmy's.

Mark


----------



## Dragoon19 (12 Oct 2006)

Mark

check Pm

Tom


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

Tom

check PM

Mark

 ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

We at our lodge  have an informal Night known as the Dragons Slayers Club night.

_
"Dragon's Slayers night out is an informal, uncensored evening of "apron free" camaraderie for the St. George Lodge members and friends.  A night for your friends, who are curious about Masonry, to ease them into the taste of the fellowship."_

This has been a success in getting the New and experienced members together, and to be able to invite those that have a few questions to meet people in an eased setting.  We use various pubs within Toronto, but have one which is our "Lodge" away from home.

dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

whee!

a few more messages like that and I'll be able to get rid of my "GUEST" label! 

:rocket: [GUEST]

Too bad their isn't a howitzer smiley available...


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

zanshin said:
			
		

> whee!
> 
> a few more messages like that and I'll be able to get rid of my "GUEST" label!
> 
> ...



Come to the light....come my brother...








dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> We at our lodge  have an informal Night known as the Dragons Slayers Club night.


Careful, if you're having too much fun  :cheers: you might slurr yoorr worrds and call it the *Dragoon* Slayers Club!  Remember, they're shining up their leopards  :tank: and bringing them back so don't rile them up!   ;D


----------



## Jaydub (12 Oct 2006)

Here's an interesting site.

Any brothers with Masonic Tattoos will definitely want to check it out, or maybe even submit their own!

http://www.masonicink.com/


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



That's like one of those web ads where you have to hit the moving monkey...

You should label it... "Click the square and compass just right and you'll make the "G" appear!"  Folks 'll be clicking all night...


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> http://www.masonicink.com/



I don't have any tats yet (and, if 9D has her way... I won't...  : )

... but, the one tat I've always thought of getting is a nice, simple square and compass over my heart...


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

I will be getting the square and compass on the inside portion, of the upper part of the left arm....so that all the cowan may see this as I pray fervently.

dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

inside... beside... upper of the left bicuspid... ???

 ;D

D'ya mean... left tricep? or... bicep... so when you flash your twin pythons of steel the profane will tremble and quake?


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Oct 2006)

Naw,

I ani't got pipes...Just pipe cleaners... 

dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (12 Oct 2006)

Jeez, somebody ask me something about Freemasonry.  I've only got 4 more posts to go to get rid of my [GUEST] label.  Well, actually 3 with this cheap excuse for a post...  ;D


----------



## pronto (13 Oct 2006)

Ok... Zanshin, in three posts, (one for each post), what are the "principles on which Masonry is founded" (That oughta get rid of the guest)


----------



## Dragoon19 (13 Oct 2006)

WRT masonic ink - mine is one there 48 reg  found it  = not too hard really


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

hmm... depending on where you're coming from...

...some folks confuse the tenents of Freemasonry with the three prinicipal rounds of Jacob's Ladder (which are Faith, Hope and Charity) referred to in our ritual*.  

So I'll give you (in 3 posts) the tenents of our profession as Masons.


*Note for the uninitiated out there... if you see the word "ritual" that doesn't mean that we're sacrificing cats under a full moon... It's just the name we use for the book in which we have all the lines written out for our 3 degrees, lodge opening, lodge closing, etc.  The actual name of the book is "The Ceremonies of Craft Masonry".


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

Brotherly Love,


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

Relief and,


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

Truth


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

Dragoon19 said:
			
		

> WRT masonic ink - mine is one there 48 reg  found it  = not too hard really



Hey Dragoon,

Yep, I found your ink.  Very nice.  Hey, with all those freckles... How come your hair isn't red?   ;D

I also noted that the advertisement at the bottom was for The Master's Jewel website www.mastersjewel.com.  He makes some excellent kit.  My wife bought my ring from him.  Excellent ring, excellent service.


----------



## Dragoon19 (13 Oct 2006)

Just lucky I guess, mind I do have an awesome red beard if/when  I could grow one!!!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Oct 2006)

Hey, if I can't sacrifice cats, I'm not joining.  I was assured of blood sacrifices every full moon, twice on the equinox.  I mean, I'm all for self improvement, and if the crazy cat lady down the block needs to lose a couple of roommates to achieve that, then that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make....... ;D


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

Hey Kat,

I was just reading your sig file: "Empty your mind, be formless. Shapeless, like water. If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot. Now, water can flow or it can crash. Be water my friend."

Nice.  I like it.  Seriously.  Very deep.

Now I've got to go pee for some reason...

 ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Oct 2006)

Can't take the credit, I'm afraid.  The Venerable Bruce was an underrated philiosopher in my book.  Hope everything comes out okay in the end.


----------



## pronto (13 Oct 2006)

Zanshin:
Well done!!! You are no longer a "guest"... Either three would have been good... Lord, I remember memorising that lecture with Jacob's ladder in it!... It was my first. I was so nervous

Pronto


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

Yep, I was a keen new Master Mason and asked "OK, what can I do know?  How can I help?"  The Master at the time patted me on the head and said "Go learn the 1st Degree Lecture" and then he chuckled and carried on telling big fish stories to whomever he was regaling.

So, I did.   ;D

(It's still my best one.)


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Oct 2006)

I always get picked for the  Apron charge in the first degree, and I always have to prepare, no matter how many times I have done it.

I am going on my first group of home visitations this week!  Three in all, frig with my luck the wives will make them quit before they join!

dileas

tess


----------



## zanshin (13 Oct 2006)

Pronto,

It would be interesting to compare notes sometime and see exactly how close the wording is of that lecture between our Grand Jurisdictions.  I know from my travels over to Maine that while their's is similar, it does have some interesting differences.  For your reference, our ritual is based on the Grand Lodge of New Hampshire.  A couple of years ago, I learned from a masonic scholar that there are 5 main types of ritual.  New Hampshire is one, but I didn't learn the rest.  I'll contact him to see if I can get a reference for that tidbit...


----------



## pronto (14 Oct 2006)

Zanshin:
Love to! we're Jurisdiction of Ontario... The differences would be cool..

Pronto


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

Oopsy   

That's what a mere year will do to your memory.  It's not New Hampshire, it's Massachusetts.  I just got a reply back from the DGM of the GLNB.
"In the proceedings of the 1st annual communication of the Grand Lodge of New Brunswick, (1868) the GM (in his annual address) speaks of the Grand Lecturer of the Grand Lodge of Massachusetts coming to NB once a year for a week to teach the ritual. During this time, the GS, William Bunting made hand written notes which is presently kept at the GS office and referred to as the “jewel”. In a paper delivered by Dale Steeves, GM of the day, in 1982 to the All Canada Conference, it mentions the same thing again.
Massachusetts apparently took the work of Thomas Webb who wrote the ritual used by many jurisdictions in the US based on Preston’s work in England."

There ya go, Pronto.  I'll issue a challange to ya.  Go find out where Ontario's ritual came from and report back (with sources of course  ;D )

Mark


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

Hey Dragoon19,
While we're at it... How about you bring in the origin of the GL of Alberta's ritual?   ;D


----------



## pronto (14 Oct 2006)

It's a deal... I seem to remember a copy of "whence we come" somewhere in the house with that very information.... Now to search it out. 

wait, out.

Pronto


----------



## Dragoon19 (14 Oct 2006)

We have two in Alberta, 
Canadian and York. The Canadian is near as dam it to Emulation as practised in the UK and the York is sometimes called the American rite !!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2006)

Dragoon19 said:
			
		

> We have two in Alberta,
> Canadian and York. The Canadian is near as dam it to Emulation as practised in the UK and the York is sometimes called the American rite !!!



Uhm,

I don't think so, I am part of York Rite and when the Bretheren arrive from our sister lodge in Cleveland, they do their work and signs completely different.

dileas

tess


----------



## pronto (14 Oct 2006)

Still searching.. (Isn't that what masonry is all about?)... 

However, a snippet... Our lodge has a history back to a military lodge which came over with the Duke of Richmond in the very early 1800s. As a consequence, much of our ritual and intonations have a very old-world (UGLE) feel to them....


----------



## pronto (14 Oct 2006)

For Zanshin:

Okee, Dokee... From "whence come we" pp198... (Ontario)

"Grand Lodge in 1859 adopted the English ritual with slight modifications"

Interesting notes on Musical Ritual too! Although St.John's No. 20 and 209a in London Ontario, were granted dispensation to use "Irish Ritual" Sounds really cool!

Pronto


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2006)

pronto said:
			
		

> For Zanshin:
> 
> Okee, Dokee... From "whence come we" pp198... (Ontario)
> 
> ...



page 198?  I can't find that...

dileas


tess


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

Actually... apparently... Ontario boasts (or suffers through - depending how you look at it) 5 different "officially OK'd" rituals.  I'll go check on that and report back.  Well, actually I'll go watch Battlestar and then check on it...


----------



## pronto (14 Oct 2006)

For 48th Regulator:
I am looking at the "Whence Come We" copyright 1980 (Hamilton) Version. 

Chapter 12, Canadian Ritual. Page 198 has a sub-chapter called "promulgation of the Ritual by Grand Lodge" You may have a differing version?

Pronto


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2006)

I only have the black book from the Grand Lodge, titled "The Work".

dileas

tess


----------



## pronto (14 Oct 2006)

Right, I understand. The Work is the black book with the ritual in it. "Whence come we" is a blue hard cover from the Grand Lodge. You can get it from the library (off the website). 

Believe it or not, I bought a copy from someone who had picked up a bunch of copies at Grand Lodge for us. 

Pronto


----------



## FredDaHead (14 Oct 2006)

Ok, here's a question... I know one has to be over 21 to join, but how hard is it for a youngin' to join? I'm not even 21 yet (3 more days!) and I don't know how much more of my free time I can allocate to new activities, but Freemasonry sounds like something... "good"? (I can't figure out how to put it.)


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2006)

You are losing me,
what exactly is the question?

dileas

tess


----------



## FredDaHead (14 Oct 2006)

Damn, and I thought I was being clear and concise!

Anyway, I'm just wondering whether a younger wannabe has the same chance of joining as an older, more mature wannabe. Clearer, now?


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

zanshin said:
			
		

> Actually... apparently... Ontario boasts (or suffers through - depending how you look at it) 5 different "officially OK'd" rituals.  I'll go check on that and report back.  Well, actually I'll go watch Battlestar and then check on it...



OK, some fool (that would be me) stated a few posts ago that Ontario had 5 official rituals.

<sigh>

Please allow me to correct myself...  It's British Columbia that has 5, not Ontario (as you Ontarioians - how do you spell that? - probably already knew)


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Damn, and I thought I was being clear and concise!
> 
> Anyway, I'm just wondering whether a younger wannabe has the same chance of joining as an older, more mature wannabe. Clearer, now?



No problem.  Here's your answer.  If you're 21, you're eligible.  If you believe in a single supreme being then Google your nearest lodge and give them a call.  The success of an application does not hinge on being _barely_ 21 vs. some older and _supposedly_ wiser age.  I've met plenty of guys who were quite mature at 21.

Mark


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Oct 2006)

Then there's me, a VERY juvenile 45 year old!


----------



## FredDaHead (14 Oct 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Then there's me, a VERY juvenile 45 year old!



45? You mean 4 and a half, don't you? Just kidding


----------



## FredDaHead (14 Oct 2006)

One more question, if I may.

Would the fact that I'm going to be moving away in less than three years (graduating from RMC) hamper my, ah, joining?


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

nope.  Not at all.  Your mother lodge will always be your mother lodge, but you can attend and (if you wish) join (affiliate) with whatever lodge you wind up near.


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Then there's me, a VERY juvenile 45 year old!



Aw, that's OK Kat, I'd vouch for ya (since you just taught me some stuff about medieval peasant armies...)


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Oct 2006)

I come from 2000+ years of peasant soldiers, must be hive memory!


----------



## Dragoon19 (16 Oct 2006)

48 

please have a look at this link as this it what I based my last post on. Bearing in mind I have not had time to fully research this myself and I am taking the author at his word.

http://www.masonicworld.com/education/files/artjul02/history_and_development_of_freem.htm

As with most thing Masonic we are prone to variation even in the same rite.
Not saying you are wrong and I am right but we ALL live and learn.
Fraternally 
Tom


----------



## pronto (16 Oct 2006)

Hi all:
Been off for a day... zanshin is right-on! Your mother lodge is your mother lodge forever, but you can affiliate whenever you want. If you are posted short-time, you can sometimes arrange to "visit" for 6 months or so, but they prefer you to affiliate if you can.

Pronto


----------



## zanshin (16 Oct 2006)

Excellent link Dragoon!  I'm embarassed to say that I haven't seen that one before...

Imagine!  Learnin' bout the craft on army.ca!


----------



## Dragoon19 (17 Oct 2006)

zanshin

thanks but all I did was a little surfing. But it is becoming quite the learning experience and as you say on Army.CA!!!!! who would have thought it 

Fraternally

Tom


----------



## Dragoon19 (25 Oct 2006)

Just a quick note 
Today is the day that a good Bro won the first Canadian VC all be it with him serving with the British Army. 

1854 - VC won by Lt Alexander Roberts Dunn, 11th (Prince Albert‘s Own) Regiment of Hussars, at  Balaclave, The Charge of the Light Brigade


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Oct 2006)

A Canadian, who also was part of a Lodge in Toronto!

He is buried in Africa, after dieing from and accident on a  hunting trip.  More can be read at this blog;

http://gaotu.blogspot.com/2006/06/alexander-roberts-dunn-vc.html

dileas

tess


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Oct 2006)

Just a point about Col Dunn.  In 2001 during the UNMEE mission in Eritrea the Canadian Coy Gp was based in Senafe where Col Dunn is buried.  The camp was named after him, Camp Dunn, and his grave was refurbished during the course of the mission.

D


----------



## Dragoon19 (25 Oct 2006)

Any pics of the grave site out there?


----------



## Dragoon19 (25 Oct 2006)

Please check out this link to the Alberta Freemason wrt Bro Dunn

http://www.freemasons.ab.ca/AbFM/ABF0611.pdf


Hope you enjoy it


Fraternally

Tom


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Oct 2006)

Dragoon19 said:
			
		

> Any pics of the grave site out there?



Yes,

On the bloggers site that I left a link for;







dileas

tess


----------



## Dragoon19 (26 Oct 2006)

48th 
thanks for some reason the pics would not open on my comp at work!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Mcpl(Ret)Taylor (3 Nov 2006)

Just checking in. Im a Mason, but I retired from the CF 8 years ago.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Nov 2006)

Happy to meet, Sorry to part.....

Come one come all you brothers.  The sands of time are but a few grains away before my bag of goods fade into time lost...

http://search.ebay.ca/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZtheQ5f48thQ5fregulator

dileas

tess


----------



## hotelquebec9er (14 Dec 2006)

When I was at IAP, one of my divisionmates was a mason, I asked him because I recognized the masonic symbols from my great-grandfather's initiation scroll that I have mounted on my wall (I don't know what the official term would be).  He said that made us brothers in masonry.  Kind of curious as to the veracity of this... does anyone have an answer for me?


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Dec 2006)

hotelquebec9er said:
			
		

> When I was at IAP, one of my divisionmates was a mason, I asked him because I recognized the masonic symbols from my great-grandfather's initiation scroll that I have mounted on my wall (I don't know what the official term would be).  He said that made us brothers in masonry.  Kind of curious as to the veracity of this... does anyone have an answer for me?



It means you asked, therefore he is now able to explain how you can become one.

2B1ASK1

Since you were not sponsored, gone through the initial process, and  initiated, you are not a Mason.

However, we are all part of the brotherhood of mankind.

dileas

tess


----------



## SightPicture (15 Dec 2006)

I have a quick question: what, if any, is the link between Freemasonry and Demolay?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Dec 2006)

DeMolay is the male youth organisation sponsored by the Freemasons.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Dec 2006)

And Demolay was the last Grand Master of the Knights Templars.

dileas

tess


----------



## SightPicture (16 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the replies, they cleared up a bit of  personal history. A friend and I were introduced to the local Demolay chapter, attended a few meetings and were actually given 'titles". ( mine was Senior Deacon) We didn't do any of the initiations, they just didn't have any one else. Shortly there after the chapter closed, for lack of a better term. Not enough interest I guess.
 We had fun and were curious enough to continue, but couldn't. I had forgotten about it until i started reading this thread. I may have to take some time and chat up my local lodge.


----------



## Jaydub (5 Jan 2007)

I'm going for my fellowcraft on Jan 25th.  I'm really looking foward to it.


----------



## hoist-monkey (5 Jan 2007)

My Father in law and Brother in law are both Masons in NS.
They tried to get me interested in it when I was on the east coast, but at the time, I just wasn't interested.

I am most likely getting posted back within the year and will be talking to them about it.

I was wondering if anyone on Army.ca could give me some information or what books I could read to better
educate myself about Masons without breaking the rules of their order.

Thanks


----------



## Jaydub (5 Jan 2007)

hoist-monkey said:
			
		

> My Father in law and Brother in law are both Masons in NS.
> They tried to get me interested in it when I was on the east coast, but at the time, I just wasn't interested.
> 
> I am most likely getting posted back within the year and will be talking to them about it.
> ...



"Freemasons for Dummies"

I'm not kidding.  It's a very informative book, and I read it when I was seeking information.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jan 2007)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> "Freemasons for Dummies"
> 
> I'm not kidding.  It's a very informative book, and I read it when I was seeking information.



No joking, he is correct.  I have been told by members of my lodge.

Great reads are a series of books by Christopher Knight and Robert Lomas.  They are  very detailed on the history, and how things are tied in with Masonery, and get right down to rituals, without giving up what shouldn't.

dileas

tess


----------



## LakeSup (5 Jan 2007)

Quote from: hoist-monkey on Today at 06:20:20
My Father in law and Brother in law are both Masons in NS.
They tried to get me interested in it when I was on the east coast, but at the time, I just wasn't interested.

I am most likely getting posted back within the year and will be talking to them about it.

I was wondering if anyone on Army.ca could give me some information or what books I could read to better
educate myself about Masons without breaking the rules of their order.

Thanks



"Freemasons for Dummies"

I'm not kidding.  It's a very informative book, and I read it when I was seeking information. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Also there are good books by John J Robinson , one is "Born in Blood" that explores the connection between the Knights Templars and the Masons.  He was studying the Peasants Revolt in England at around 1370 and there seemed to be some strange things...peasants from different areas organizing with a type of "uniform"  a white cowl.  Also they seemed to take a real vengeance on the Hospitallers and their properties.  The second half of the book really gets into the Masonic Rituals but without giving any secrets.  He was not a Mason then, just interested but the Masons support his writing.  (He was actually a retired US Marine)  The third book was a personal tale about the fight between the Masons and the Christian Right:  http://www.masonicinfo.com/books/pilgrim.htm.  He actually decided to join the Masons by the end of the book.

He is interesting as he is a pure historian...not a fiction writer catching the Dan Brown tailwind.


----------



## PigPen (20 Jan 2007)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> I'm going for my fellowcraft on Jan 25th.  I'm really looking foward to it.



what lodge perhaps ill try to make it down

Davy


----------



## PigPen (20 Jan 2007)

To all who might have a question or perhaps more

Please send me a PM. I will be happy to assist


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2007)

Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet you again...

welcome to our cyber lodge my brother!

dileas

tess


----------



## PigPen (21 Jan 2007)

United Service Lodge 
the original lodge on the Esquimalt base when the brits first arrived now located in Langford. A very long proud military/masonic history.

For some of our fellow service pers who may not of visited an out of country lodge. Give it a try, I have done so a few times and made some great friends who I am still in contact with now.


----------



## Jaydub (21 Jan 2007)

PigPen said:
			
		

> what lodge perhaps ill try to make it down
> 
> Davy



Aurora #165
I'd love to see you there if you could make it.


----------



## Dragoon19 (21 Jan 2007)

As a side 
I was installed as 1st Principle of my Chapter Thursday evening ;D

Visit by the Grand Chapter 3rd principle and Dist Superintendent  to boot a great time was had by all.

Looking forward to a great year in the East


----------



## BDTyre (3 Feb 2007)

I just completed my Fellowcraft on the 22nd of January.  The odd thing is, Jaydub (who did his FC on the 25th) and I go way back....

I won't delve further on a public forum, but for those familiar with Vancouver's Masonic history, my great-grandfather was a very prominent, popular and influential Mason in Vancouver...he even has a room named after him in the Grand Lodge.  My great uncles, one on the Island and one in Aldergrove, were also quite well known.  Needless to say, considering my family background, I was made to feel very welcome at my Lodge.

I'm set to do my Master Mason degree at the end of March.


----------



## PigPen (25 Mar 2007)

A military freemason group has started at the following facebook addy

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2256993407&ref=mf


----------



## BDTyre (27 Mar 2007)

Just did my MM tonight and it went really well.  It was also a Past Masters night!  The District Deputy GM was there, as was a former Grand Master of New Brunswick.

My passing-up is scheduled for June, just before my Lodge goes dark.


----------



## Jaydub (27 Mar 2007)

PigPen: I'll have to join that site when I get a facebook account.

PTE (R) B: Congrats on your MM.  I'm doing mine in May.  I hope to come visit your lodge in June maybe.


----------



## BDTyre (27 Mar 2007)

Ooo...maybe you can see me do my next (and final) step!

The MM is...interesting.  You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Jaydub (27 Mar 2007)

Pte (R) B said:
			
		

> Ooo...maybe you can see me do my next (and final) step!
> 
> The MM is...interesting.  You'll enjoy it.



Sounds good.

What's everyone's Lodge doing , if anything, for St. Georges Day?  We're having a potluck dinner.  I'm going to make a beef stew.  I'm a pretty good cook, but I'm not really used to cooking on such a large scale.  I hope it turns out okay.


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Apr 2007)

Bretheren, and those that are interested in the craft.

Please open the invite tour the third meet of the Dragon's Slayer's Club.

Fun night had by all.

Contact me with any questions.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jaydub (26 May 2007)

I completed my MM on the 24th.  In a way, my journey has only just begun.

Are there any brethren in the Halifax area?  I'm going out east on course, and I'm looking to visit lodges.


----------



## BDTyre (27 May 2007)

Certainly the MM is only just the beginning.  And there's only an end if you want there to be one....


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2007)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.


*It's hard these days to be a Freemason*

Craig Offman, National Post
Published: Saturday, September 29, 2007

On the University of Toronto campus last Saturday night, a cadre of six or so angry anti-Masons armed themselves with video cameras, so-called "9/11 Truth" pamphlets and a lot of aggressive questions.

Swarming near the entrance of the George Ignatieff Theatre, they were poised to intercept the Freemasons who hoped to join a meeting that would address their relevance to the modern world. Or perhaps, how they can take it over.

When I arrived at the doors, the protesters were browbeating an attendee who had stuck his head out to see what the protest was about. "Have you ever read this book?" a protester asked, waving a copy of Morals and Dogma in his face. "Do you obey it?"


Written by Southern mason and confederate-army general Albert Pike, the book is a putative tell-all about the Scottish Rite of Masonry, a classic of the conspiratorial canon.

Some members of the group -- otherwise known as the Craft -- will just tell you it's grossly misquoted, utterly antiquated or totally ignored.

"I haven't," the Mason said and walked away.

"He just isn't high up enough to know the truth," one of them said to his back.

Detractors call them a secret society. Freemasons call themselves a society with secrets.

For three centuries, Freemasons have held their secret meetings, worn their aprons, exchanged their grips --or knuckle-to-knuckle hand greetings -- and built a mystical life philosophy on the constructs of architecture.

Part of the mystique is the august membership, a staggering list that almost seems to sum up the march of modern history: numerous Canadian and British prime ministers, many U.S. presidents and senators. Jazz legends Duke Ellington and Oscar Peterson. Explorers such as Sir Richard Burton and Sir Ernest Shackleton. Food-chain king Colonel Saunders and Tim Horton.

Then there's infamous FBI director J. Edgar Hoover, repentant segregationist George Wallace and the controversial Maple Leafs owner Harold Ballard. Killer Paul Bernardo is a long-rumoured brother.

In recent years, however, the 2.5 million Masons worldwide have faced the typical men's club quandaries: marriage, for one. What with all the responsibilities men have at home these days, they can't be out planning their conspiracies every night. (One seminar held last weekend was entitled, "How to tell your wife you're a Freemason. Free hint: include her in your Masonic studies!)

Retention is also a problem. In Ontario alone, 20,000 people join each year, the organizers say, but 20,000 leave. What is it about the Lodge that drives them away?

And with the drop in numbers, there is the other existential question: Do you let the ladies in?

David Sheen, a traditionalist kind of Mason who sits on a governing body called the board of general purposes, said the Masons shouldn't worry about relevance.

"No organization can be everything to anybody," said Mr. Sheen, the divisional chief for the Toronto Fire Services. "It has less validity if it bends and changes to whichever way the wind blows."

But all these problems might seem quaint next year, when one of the world's most commercially successful authors, Dan Brown, publishes the Solomon Key.

His previous novel, The Da Vinci Code, whose 60 million-plus copies sold made it one of the best-selling books of all time, is notorious for demonizing the powerful Catholic lay order Opus Dei.

Now he is training his sights on the Freemasons.

The novel's title is a reference to the Key of Solomon, a medieval book of occult practices erroneously attributed to King Solomon, and though its publishing date hasn't been confirmed, a cottage industry of conjecture has already sprung into action.

Two years ago, Greg Taylor published The Guide to Dan Brown's the Solomon Key and has been trailing clues left by Mr. Brown in the media. Accordingly, he predicts the novel will involve Masonry, take place in Washington, D.C., and will involve the murder of politicians in the capital.

Mr. Brown's art-historian and slick sleuth, Robert Langdon, will be the protagonist.

"Other aspects of the plot may involve the Masonic-like Skull and Bones society," Mr. Taylor wrote in an email. "Brown enjoys pointing out amazing conspiratorial facts, and one of the biggest from last year was that the opposing candidates for the Presidential election were part of the same secret society (Bush and Kerry)."

Mr. Sheen, the Toronto Mason, doesn't rue the inevitable bonanza of scrutiny that is bound to accompany the upcoming novel.

"I think it will be good for us," he said, echoing others at the meeting who support the any-publicity-is-good-publicity notion, keen to generate new interest in the organization.

Still, weathering the Dan Brown effect was not an easy challenge for Opus Dei, a conservative movement in the church that was largely unknown to the general public until the Da Vinci Code. The novel portrayed the membership as a cult-like, conniving and homicidal cabal.

Monsignor Frederick Dolan, Opus Dei's Vicar in Canada, said that at first, it wasn't easy being under the magnifying glass, and defending one's beliefs. But he learned to relax.

"In hindsight, it was a blast. I learned how to make lemonade out of lemons."

Before I was allowed to enter the theatre and find out about the plight of the Freemasons, the protestors asked me if I knew that George H.W. Bush was a Freemason and his son was a member of Yale University's secret society Skull & Bones.

Soon came the inevitable insights about 9/11: Guess who really planned it?

"Why are you here?" I finally asked. "What do you want out of this?"

"We're here to free the masons."

As I passed, I was handed a pamphlet that asked if Freemasons worshipped Satan, which had this caveat: "Most Masons do not worship Satan. But in the higher initiation degrees they all must participate in rituals such as drinking wine from a human skull whilst kneeling at a black altar with serpents in it."

While that particular rite was curiously absent, this gathering was a rare event. Hosted by the Toronto Society for Masonic Research, it permitted public participation; Master masons, the highest-ranking brothers, sat on the stage with uninitiated panelists, which is typically a no-no. Freemasons like to keep to themselves.

"It's not a scientific fact or anything, but I think this was unprecedented," said organizer Peter Renzland, a reform-minded member. During the discussions, Mr. Renzland was frustrated with the group's inability to answer the woman question head-on.

The 45-minute question period was tense and sombre. The 30-odd greying attendees couldn't agree on much.

At the end of the panel, I asked Mr. Sheen about the whole drinking-from-the-skull business.

"In all my years as a Freemason, I have never heard of such a thing."

And he said it with a straight face.




© National Post 2007

Article Link


Very interesting.  With the information regarding the Knights Templars being exonerated, Dan Brown's new Book  _The Solomon Key_, and Vision TV's Enigma series Fremasons Revealed should make interesting times for all within the Fraternal Order.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2007)

I'm looking forward to it all. I'm always amazed at what I know vice what outsiders, with no practical education in these matters, tell me I don't.


----------



## BDTyre (16 Oct 2007)

I know many lodges encourage CF members to wear their DEUs at lodge, and my lodge has told me they wouldn't mind it.  However, as I am in a Highland unit, what is acceptable dress?  Rememberance Day dress or do I go all out with spats and white belt?  Does it depend on the occasion of the lodge meeting?

More importantly, does CF dress regs allow me to wear DEUs to an occasion such as lodge?


----------



## Rowshambow (16 Oct 2007)

I was thinking of going to a lodge (here in Edmonton) to see what freemasonry is about, I have been quite interested for a long time. Other than the meetings and charity work what else happens at the lodges? What goes on at meetings? I know you cannot tell me everything, but if anyone could pm me and maybe pass me some insight, it would be greatly appreciated! I am trying to make myself more self aware before I approach a lodge.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Oct 2007)

HEre are some great places to start, and get a feel.

http://www.freemasons.ab.ca/nuke/

http://www.freemasons.ab.ca/nuke/modules.php?name=FAQ&myfaq=yes&id_cat=2&categories=

THe links give you an idea what Masonry is about, as for what goes on in the lodge...... :-X

dileas

tess


----------



## RCR Grunt (16 Oct 2007)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I know many lodges encourage CF members to wear their DEUs at lodge, and my lodge has told me they wouldn't mind it.  However, as I am in a Highland unit, what is acceptable dress?  Rememberance Day dress or do I go all out with spats and white belt?  Does it depend on the occasion of the lodge meeting?
> 
> More importantly, does CF dress regs allow me to wear DEUs to an occasion such as lodge?



In fact, the CF encourages it. See the folowing CANFORGEN...

http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2007/117-07_e.asp

In case you haqve no DWAN access, it reads....

"CANFORGEN 117/07 VCDS 015/07 050731Z JUL 07
WEARING OF SERVICE DRESS AT CIVILIAN SOCIAL ACTIVITIES
UNCLASSIFIED



IN THE SPIRIT OF OP CONNECTION, I ENCOURAGE CF MEMBERS TO WEAR THEIR NO. 3 DUTY ORDER WHEN ATTENDING A CIVILIAN SPONSORED SOCIAL ACTIVITY WHERE CIVILIAN BUSINESS ATTIRE (BUSINESS SUIT) IS THE EXPECTED STANDARD OF DRESS VCDS SENDS"


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Jan 2008)

Brethren,

I am selling a Small quantity of Freemason Fraternal Bullion Patch

If you buy all 5 I have available, shipping will be free anywhere in Canada via Purolator or FedEx!

dileas

tess


----------



## PigPen (8 Jun 2008)

For the information of any Masons who might be heading to A-Stan there is a lodge in KAF. Widows Son Military Lodge #202.


----------



## PigPen (17 Jul 2008)

http://www.gbp.net/rtj/coin/index.html


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jul 2008)

That's a neat coin.


Oddly enough, I think this is the first time I've found a thread about Freemasonry.

Looks like I'm going to be reading quite a bit, since I'm very intrested in the idea of becoming a Freemason. 


Cheers
Deadpan


----------



## PigPen (18 Jul 2008)

Deadpan 

If you have any questions fell free to email me.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jul 2008)

PigPen said:
			
		

> Deadpan
> 
> If you have any questions fell free to email me.


Sure thing! 


-Deadpan


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Oct 2008)

Great article in this month's Issue of the The Ontario Mason, about a brother's second tour overseas in the Sandbox;

Details can also be  seen online

http://theontariomason.com/northern_districts/georgian_south/9.html

dileas

tess


----------



## Steel Badger (29 Oct 2008)

PigPen said:
			
		

> For the information of any Masons who might be heading to A-Stan there is a lodge in KAF. Widows Son Military Lodge #202.



Do they have room for an EA? I had just joined my lodge prior to reporting for workup training?

Cheers

SB


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Oct 2008)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Do they have room for an EA? I had just joined my lodge prior to reporting for workup training?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> SB



There should aways be room, all you would have to do is prove yourself.

As long as you are not a bag of toys, the squeaky kind 

dileas

tess


----------



## Steel Badger (29 Oct 2008)

being in the OMLT  I may be slightly squeaky!

Tess PM inbound


----------



## Chimo (28 Nov 2008)

Our Lodge #185 Balmoral Lodge GRA in St Albert, sends a specially produced coin to all our deployed Brethen of the Lodge.


----------



## John Nayduk (29 Nov 2008)

That coin is awesome!  I have bumped into a few brothers here at the PRT but I wonder how many of us thee are here.  I don't get a chance to get to KAF enough to attend lodge but I would certainly like to try.  PM me with meeting times please.


----------



## JVJA (31 Aug 2009)

Any masons out there deploying on 3-09?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2009)

PigPen said:
			
		

> http://www.gbp.net/rtj/coin/index.html



Does anyone have an extra one of these they'd be willing to part with and sell to a Brother? The site is sold out. PM me if you've got an extra one.


----------



## gcclarke (10 Oct 2009)

Hmmm I'm glad this thread saw some movement after a year of inaction. I'm not a Freemason as of yet, but recently applied to join. I had my interview with the investigative committee this past Wednesday. Hopefully things go well.


----------



## wildfong (30 Nov 2009)

WOW 48th thanx for combining My 2 passions.
What I value most is the camaraderie of the Lodge Brethren.  The only place I have found it outside the military.  BTW I am the cuurent IPM of Grand River Lodge #151 GRC.  CHeck out our site.  Lots of good education to be had and absorbed. 
www.waterloomasons.com


----------



## Danno1 (27 Feb 2012)

Bump!

Thanks for answering our questions guys. 

I'm keen on joining and have been considering it for a few years, now would be a great time. I'm in the GTA and there are many lodges, I don’t know if there are any differences between them or how to distinguish them.

I get the vibe there are a few GTA Masons here. Could you please PM me? It would be great to join a lodge with fellow CF members or hopefuls. I'm Asking One to Be One  

BTW about me: I applied for DEO Regular in January, and am considering HMCS York as a Reserve, preferably MARS.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Feb 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Bump!
> 
> Thanks for answering our questions guys.
> 
> ...



http://www.tdvmasons.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=29&Itemid=29

Remembrance lodge has a strong military tradition, and many members from the military;

586 - Remembrance
2nd Friday - Thornhill
W. Bro. Bob Niddery
905-726-2037
rniddery@rogers.com

As well as these lodges, that have a strong military membership;

592 - Fairbank
1st Monday - York
W. Bro. Sean Clark
416-503-8547
qyranger@gmail.com

Secretary:
W. Bro. William McCormack
905-668-5652
secretary592@gmail.com

156 - York
2nd Monday - York
W Bro Julian Forbes
519-941-9521
jjforbes@rogers.com

Secretary:
R W Bro Gordon Forbes
905-775-1403
gforbes4900@rogers.com

Secretary:
R.W. Bro. Keith Macdonald
416-948-1066
kfmacdonald@msn.com


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2012)

In layman's terms, what do members of the freemasons do?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> In layman's terms, what do members of the freemasons do?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSpOjj4YD8c


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Grimaldus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What took so long?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Feb 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSpOjj4YD8c
> 
> What took so long?



Had to put away the goat before responding


----------



## Danno1 (28 Feb 2012)

Thanks 48th regulator. 

According to grandlodge.ca, 586 meets in Thornhill, while 592 and 156 meet above the DVP. Aside from the location and meeting times, is there more to consider? ie. are the member counts similar across the lodges? 

I know you can attend other lodges, but I don't want to look like a window shopper or disloyal to start.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Feb 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Thanks 48th regulator.
> 
> According to grandlodge.ca, 586 meets in Thornhill, while 592 and 156 meet above the DVP. Aside from the location and meeting times, is there more to consider? ie. are the member counts similar across the lodges?
> 
> I know you can attend other lodges, but I don't want to look like a window shopper or disloyal to start.




The only thing is there has been a push to have people join local lodges.  That being said, for a while they were discouraging you from living in a certain Masonic district, and going to a lodge in another, as your primary lodge.

Numbers on the ones I gave you are healthy, for each lodge, and can boast some great traditions, as well.

I know the Master from the Lodges, and can attest to phenomenal leadership.

dileas

tess


----------



## Danno1 (28 Feb 2012)

Sounds good to me!



> I know the Master from the Lodges, and can attest to phenomenal leadership.



You mean the "Master from the lodge", or the "Masters from the Lodges"?

I live in Etobicoke so those lodges are not local, but I am interested in the CF and the military community, and add your endorsement, so those lodges are appealing. I hope it's not a problem, I'll be forthcoming about it. 

Thanks again


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Feb 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me!
> 
> You mean the "Master from the lodge", or the "Masters from the Lodges"?



Both.



			
				Danno1 said:
			
		

> I live in Etobicoke so those lodges are not local, but I am interested in the CF and the military community, and add your endorsement, so those lodges are appealing. I hope it's not a problem, I'll be forthcoming about it.
> 
> Thanks again



There are plenty of historical Lodges in Etobicoke, that actually have some of the oldest, and strongest ties to Masonry in the GTA.  I would also check out the top hand search device from Grand lodge located on this link;

http://www.grandlodge.on.ca/

You will be surprised at the Military connection of every Lodge, which goes with out saying.  Try to focus locally, and grow from there young padwan.

dileas

tess


----------



## Danno1 (10 May 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the info, I contacted my lodge, went through the process, and am set for initiation next month. Maybe I'll see you in July at the hotel  I'm joining an Etobicoke lodge. 

Regarding the Forces, I did well on the CFAT, and am waiting for security clearance before doing the interview and medical. In the meantime I read General Hillier's book - a great read.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2012)

Congrats,

Looking forward to meeting you upon the square


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an extra one of these they'd be willing to part with and sell to a Brother? The site is sold out. PM me if you've got an extra one.



Running this again. Just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Churchill55 (1 Apr 2014)

One & all, i know this topic has been pretty quiet for a while, but i thought you might find this interesting. My Home Lodge - Trent #38 - in Trenton, Ont sponsored Canada Lodge UD in Kandahar under our charter. We have met some amazing Masons who have returned to Canada & attended Lodge with us.

//www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bulletproof+freemasonry


----------



## aequitas (10 Apr 2014)

Well i must admit i am surprised to find this thread. I am an FC from Windsor Lodge #403 currently posted to Kingston. just wondering if any Brothers from Kingston are here and what lodges i should check out? I have been to Ancient St. John #3 (oldest lodge in Canada had to check it out) When i was first posted here two years ago but that's about it. I am doing my work for MM right now but mostly only when i go home and my visit happens to line up with a meeting. Hope to meet you guys on the level


----------



## Bluebulldog (10 Apr 2014)

Since I've been on here for a few years, and just saw this thread, I thought I'd chime in.

Harris Lodge #216 here.

aequitas, funny thing about the Lodge, I discussed with someone at length before. They had it suggested that in years gone by, the lodge essentially ran the major police forces, since there were so many Masons among their numbers. My response was that it has far less to do with Masons becoming Police Officers, but rather Police Officers becoming Masons. I tend to think that the same is true for anyone who takes an oath to serve.....and seems to be borne out.


----------



## shootemup604 (10 Apr 2014)

Greetings from Mt Hope Lodge #139 AF&AM BC&Y


----------



## TCM621 (10 Apr 2014)

shootemup604 said:
			
		

> Greetings from Mt Hope Lodge #139 AF&AM BC&Y


Fraternal greetings from Hiram #14. 
Can't believe I never saw this. BTW any brothers from greenwood, I will be there for a few months starting August, and am looking for a lodge to visit while I'm there.


----------



## Churchill55 (18 Aug 2015)

Fraternal greetings from Trent Lodge #38, Trenton, On. We meet the second Tues. of every month, except July & August. Our next meeting is 08 Sept. 15. Any Brethren at 8 Wing see our ad in The Contact for more details, or post a reply here.

Happy to meet


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2015)

Bump to keep the thread active.


----------



## Churchill55 (8 Nov 2015)

Fraternal greetings again from Trent Lodge #38. Just a quick reminder to all Brethren at 8 Wing & in the Quinte District, we will be presenting our Rememberance Day Program at our regular meeting on 10 Nov. 2015. As always, Lodge opens at 19:30 and all Masons are invited to come out and enjoy an evening of Rememberance and good fellowship.

Happy to meet, ......


----------



## Churchill55 (5 Dec 2015)

Fraternal greetings and a note on our up coming Official Visit, 08 Dec. 2015 Trent #38 Lodge (meeting in Frankford) will greet our DDGM with a banquet at 1830 and when Lodge reopens at 1930 will initiate a new candidate.
All Masons welcome.

Happy to Meet ......


----------



## AbdullahD (8 Apr 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Bump to keep the thread active.



Applying for re-affiliation to Enderby Lodge #40, took a Demit a few years back. Hoping to meet a few of you fine chaps.

Abdullah 

p.s there is a bumb and maybe a suprise for ya recce


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Applying for re-affiliation to Enderby Lodge #40, took a Demit a few years back. Hoping to meet a few of you fine chaps.
> 
> Abdullah
> 
> p.s there is a bumb and maybe a suprise for ya recce



What surprise? :dunno:


----------



## AbdullahD (8 Apr 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> What surprise? :dunno:



Lol! Im working on my 3M  

Muslim, Mason and in the Military lol

I have just suprised people before when they find out I'm a Mason lol 

Abdullah


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Apr 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Lol! Im working on my 3M
> 
> Muslim, Mason and in the Military lol
> 
> ...


The perfect next door neighbor


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Lol! Im working on my 3M
> 
> Muslim, Mason and in the Military lol
> 
> ...



I'm a Past Master. I've met Masons, all over the world, from very diverse backgrounds. I met locals in Afghanistan that recognized my ring for what it was. Someone's religion and race is not something we dwell on in the Craft. I'm surprised by very, very little these days. How old is your Grandmother? Mine's 47. Never mind, I found it in a previous post.


----------



## Gundoctor (22 Apr 2016)

Fraternal greetings from Pembroke Lodge no.128


----------



## AbdullahD (20 Sep 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Lol! Im working on my 3M
> 
> Muslim, Mason and in the Military lol
> 
> ...



A little update here, I was accepted back to Enderby #40. First meeting back is tomorrow, lets just darn im rusty.

Kind of happy I bought a new suit though  multiple purposes, always believed a Man should always have one good suit. Now I can use it for the military interview too.


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> A little update here, I was accepted back to Enderby #40. First meeting back is tomorrow, lets just darn im rusty.
> 
> Kind of happy I bought a new suit though  multiple purposes, always believed a Man should always have one good suit. Now I can use it for the military interview too.



Wear a sharp suit and knock 'em dead! < not literally  

AbdullahD, congratulations about the Masons. I don't know about them, but any Masons I have known have been "good guys".

You may find this of interest. Gene Autry is the only person to have five stars on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. He was also a WW2 veteran ( Pilot ).

But, according to his widow, his was more proud of his service in the Masons than any of his other achievements.


----------

